# Nass, 4/27/10 RAW??



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have any idea if the trails will even be rideable.  I assume that tomorrow will be too much of a mess, but maybe it won't be too bad by Tuesday.  I could be talked into doing some TM instead, on either or both days, if riding isn't an option.  If there's anything that can be done in the rain that is...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2010)

Considering how dry the trails where before the little bit of rain we received today I say things will roll just fine so as long as it's not pouring, Let's ride!!!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in for both Monday and Tuesday if you think it's going to be okay...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2010)

yesmandroc is saying it was pretty muddy over there today...

http://www.crankfire.com/bike/trail_report/8322/burlington__nassahegan


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm probably going to hit up White Memorial on my way home today, unless anyone has any better ideas.  Hopefully Nass will be okay for a ride tomorrow, maybe out of stone?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2010)

Have fun riding in the rain! I'll take a pass today but am definitely up for a ride tomorrow. Stone road sounds good.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't mind riding in light rain, if it's raining hard then I'll just go home.   The trails at WM don't tend to get too muddy at least...


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I don't mind riding in light rain, if it's raining hard then I'll just go home.   The trails at WM don't tend to get too muddy at least...



As long as you stick to the gravelly fire roads/DT... I seem to be the only one who likes to ride by Cranberry Pond, but it's *always* wet there. Meant to get there again before this rain... it takes forever to dry out.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

severine said:


> As long as you stick to the gravelly fire roads/DT... I seem to be the only one who likes to ride by Cranberry Pond, but it's *always* wet there. Meant to get there again before this rain... it takes forever to dry out.



That's part of my big loop that I like to do there, but not when it's this wet...


----------



## yesmandroc (Apr 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> yesmandroc is saying it was pretty muddy over there today...
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/bike/trail_report/8322/burlington__nassahegan



Well I also posted that after walking there in the rain Sunday Morning. I was mainly kinda irritated at the dirtbike tracks in the mud on a trail that I specifically heard people talking about hiding from dirtbikers. But It could totally be cool for Tuesday.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Well I also posted that after walking there in the rain Sunday Morning. I was mainly kinda irritated at the dirtbike tracks in the mud on a trail that I specifically heard people talking about hiding from dirtbikers. But It could totally be cool for Tuesday.



Thanks, planning on hitting up Stone rd. tomorrow after work.  Hopefully things are okay up there...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> ..... I was mainly kinda irritated at the dirtbike tracks in the mud on a trail that I specifically heard people talking about hiding from dirtbikers.....



That sucks doo-doo, I  know exactly where your talking about D! The Hessians have definitely been out in force this year and I'm not sure what can be done other than fortifying the trailheads off the roads to be impassable by both MTB'ers as well as the MX'ers. I surely wouldn't mind getting out of the saddle and lifting my 30lb bike over an impassible barricade if it lead to the preservation of the existing single track and Hessian free trails.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> That sucks doo-doo, I  know exactly where your talking about D! The Hessians have definitely been out in force this year and I'm not sure what can be done other than fortifying the trailheads off the roads to be impassable by both MTB'ers as well as the MX'ers. I surely wouldn't mind getting out of the saddle and lifting my 30lb bike over an impassible barricade if it lead to the preservation of the existing single track and Hessian free trails.



This.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, planning on hitting up Stone rd. tomorrow after work.  Hopefully things are okay up there...



I'm all in for a RAW from Stone tomorrow... shall we say tires to dirt at 5:45?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I'm all in for a RAW from Stone tomorrow... shall we say tires to dirt at 5:45?



Yes!  We should be able to hit up just about everything over there in that amount of time.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 26, 2010)

See you there!


----------



## yesmandroc (Apr 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, planning on hitting up Stone rd. tomorrow after work.  Hopefully things are okay up there...



Post up how it goes. I'd like to hit it this week if possible.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Post up how it goes. I'd like to hit it this week if possible.



Definitely.  Stone seems to be the best bet after rain as it's higher up and doesn't collect water too much.  I stay out of the lowest part of the dentist twisties though.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

I assume we're still on Woodcore?  I should be ready to roll by 5:45.  Give me a call if the rain and cold has scared you away...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I assume we're still on Woodcore?  I should be ready to roll by 5:45.  Give me a call if the rain and cold has scared you away...



Me scared, bah! I was worried about you! See you @ 5:45


----------

